# Guess MBTI Type Based on Favorite movie



## Bernard Bernoulli

Either Pulp Fiction or Goodfellas


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

JMHoughton said:


> Either Pulp Fiction or Goodfellas


Pulp Fiction always gave me an ISTP vibe, so that's my guess. Great movie btw. Never saw Goodfellas.

My favorite movie: Captain America: Civil War (though yes, Re-Animator is up there)


----------



## Monroe

INTP. For Re-animator. ahahah 

My favorite movie is The Big Lebowski. (Aliens too perhaps)


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ISFP

I'll go again since this thread hasn't caught on yet:

Snatch


----------



## Captain Cam

ISTP.

School of Rock.


----------



## JaguarPap

Infp

Interstellar


----------



## Captain Cam

ESFP

Jane Eyre (2011 adaptation)


----------



## Hiraeth

INFP

Nostalghia, Tarkovsky


----------



## Lion daughter

INFJ  

-Troy-


----------



## SpaceMan

INFP

Oooh, I have many. For now, this will do:

V for Vendetta, or Edge of Tomorrow (pretty tied at the moment)


----------



## Captain Cam

INTP

Pixar's Up


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

XNTP, can't determine E or I, probably appeals toward introvered personalities more

(THat was for V for Vendetta)

Pixar's Up- ISFP

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Miss Bingley

@JMHoughton, I've never seen it but a quick wikipedia read makes me think xSTP

Mine is Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Captain Cam

Hmm. INFJ?

Captain Phillips


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Congrats to everyone who guessed me, I give up, anyways...

Captain Phillips - ESTJ?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

21 Jump Street


----------



## Turi

ESFP


The Warriors


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Zeus

Taken
ESTP

brothers in boondocks saints 
ISTP and ESTP.


----------



## Zeus

Aluminum Frost said:


> 21 Jump Street


My guess is Channing Tatum was ESTJ and Jonah hill was ISTJ/INFJ, Johnahs character was definitely an introvert.


----------



## Reila

You didn't mention a movie.

As for me, Black Swan.


----------



## SevSevens

Reila Nimu said:


> You didn't mention a movie.
> 
> As for me, Black Swan.


ESTP.

Now me....
Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP

Krull


----------



## Krayfish

Read a synopsis about it, seems like an INTP thing

Maybe spirited away?


----------



## Reila

INFP. The main character seems ISFP, but the movie vibes more of INFP.

The Fly (1986).


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP (in keeping with Seth Brundle and lots of other Jeff Goldblum characters)

'The Ice Pirates'


----------



## Sir Kanra

ENxP just wow

My favorite goofy movie is always Spaceballs (1987)


----------



## Reila

INTP.

Mononoke Hime (Princess Mononoke).


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

INFP... second guess ISFP

Goodfellas


----------



## Miss Basura

INTP

Room - not to be confused with Wiseau's The Room.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_(2015_film)


----------



## Justmeonhere

ISFP. It's an emotional story in which sensing plays a big part (the boy relationship with the Room and the outside world). It's more of an introvert story, meaningful in it's simpleness. (Fi dom love this kind of stories I think). 

My favorite movie... Gone with the Wind, I guess.


----------



## Miss Basura

Justmeonhere said:


> ISFP. It's an emotional story in which sensing plays a big part (the boy relationship with the Room and the outside world). It's more of an introvert story, meaningful in it's simpleness. (Fi dom love this kind of stories I think).
> 
> My favorite movie... Gone with the Wind, I guess.


Wow, spot on! Yeah, I'm ISFP.

ISFJ or INFP?


----------



## Sybow

My favourite movie is The Babadook


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

INFP. I feel like the movie is about heavy introspection -- learning to know who you are enough to not let the 'bad' control you. And all of the horrors take place in a house pretty much secluded from any outside influences which makes me think you're likely an introvert.

Lately, I'd have to say Coraline. It might be important for me to say, I mostly like it because I'm an aesthetic whore which the film is loaded with. I also love how homey it is -- the fact that all of these strange things take place mostly within the confines of the beautiful, old Pink Palace.


----------



## a peach

ISFP or ISFJ?
Your response makes me think "_sensory_", in how of all elements you choose to describe/focus on the environment of the home. Taste for aesthetics, noticing the details of one's surroundings and its relationship with the events taking place, appreciating the contrast and even with how strange it all is, somehow beautifully fits together. 


@ the moment, mine has to be *Ghost (1990)*.

I saw it for the very first time just two nights ago; I cried all throughout, everyone involved with this project did a most beautiful job in telling a tragic love story. I don't know how to articulately express all my thoughts and emotions regarding the film, simply that everything was done in such a gorgeous way that it makes it all feel so real, you feel the heartache too. I've never personally been in either character's situation, but felt slipped into their shoes; I couldn't stop my tears being in that time and place as them, I truly experienced the grief, desperation and helplessness. I love this movie so much for guiding me through so many stages of feelings; every piece was just so dear. 

_"I love you. I've always loved you."
"It's amazing, Molly. The love inside, you take it with you."_


----------



## Energumen

_Ghost_ has a pathos. It's a very emotional film; there was a time when it brought me to tears. I'd have to say xNFP.

My favorite movie is _Hellboy 2: The Golden Army_.


----------



## Judson Joist

I'd go with ESTP for Hellboy 2.

_Freaked_ is one of my all-time faves of all time.
:crazy:


----------



## Sir Kanra

How bizarre 

ENxP

As for mine-





My favorite scene! I loved Tim Burton's fascinating take on it all.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ (the action-loving side). Btw, I love Michelle Pfeiffer's portrayal of Selina Kyle before she became Catwoman. She was so adorkable and demure and heartbreaking!

Here's another fave of mine.


----------



## Mez

ENTP

Angels & Demons


----------



## Reila

INTJ.

Interstellar.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Interstellar.


ENFP

_Girl, interrupted_


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP. All to the Resisty!

One of my all-time favoritest moviefilms of all time is the anime 'Vampire Hunter D' (1985) which is where my avatar (Rei Ginsei) is from (as per this juncture).










Note: It's the moviefilm that got me into anime circa 1992.


----------



## Energumen

xNTJ. Pretty straight up.

_Stranger Than Fiction_.


----------



## calicobts

Energumen said:


> xNTJ. Pretty straight up.
> 
> _Stranger Than Fiction_.


ENFP.

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Reila

IxTJ.

Puella Magi Madoka Magica the Movie: Rebellion


----------



## isn't anything

IXFP

Eraserhead


----------



## Scarlet.Black

NTP

_Closer_


----------



## Energumen

INFJ.

_Pleasantville_.


----------



## Judson Joist

Ironic dystopian INTP style.

_Innerspace
_
*Old box art*










*New box art*










I like the old box art better except for Meg's facial expression. It's like she's looking at _you_ for no reason except that she's purdy. It doesn't fit with Dennis or Martin's expressions. I don't like the way any of them look on the new box art except Mr. Igo (played by Vernon Wells who also played Wez in 'The Road Warrior' and Bennet in 'Commando').


----------



## Reila

Science fiction, therefore obviously INTx! I will have to base this on the genre and summary of the film... which is quite the summary.

Mulholland Drive.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Reila said:


> Mulholland Drive.


INTP

Wall-E


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP ('WALL-E's one of my faves to0 also as well!)

Shane Acker's '9'


----------



## faithhealing

ENTP. Maybe INTP.

I'll say The Seven Psychopaths.


----------



## Sybow

Just saw the trailer, don't know the full movie.
Kinda felt ISFJ-isj

The Babadook


----------



## Reila

ISFJ. Good movie.

Oldboy (2003, the Korean original movie).


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp . That movie was crazy 

Requiem for a Dream 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality

INFP 

well, I cant really decide what is my favorite one, but i'll say that 3 of the best movies I ever watched were Forrest Gump, Saving Private Ryan and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest with the great Jack Nicholson


----------



## ai.tran.75

So many variety enfp 

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

INFP is a good fit.

Mononoke Hime.


----------

